# Bluecross/blueshield health exam



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Anyone know what Blue cross and blue sheild's health exam consists of? I think I've got to do drug test, but does it also check for tobacco; if so (and I know this has been somewhat asked before) how long does it take to get out of system, etc.

Background, I'm smoking about 1 cigar a week, but a couple bowls a day from the pipe. 

Anyone else go thru this w/ these guys for health insurance w/advice on this? Thanks guys


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

The best advice I could give you is this:

Don't worry about how long it takes to get nicotine out of your system, answer the questions truthfully. If you fail to disclose or falsify your information that is absolute grounds to void the policy or deny any related claims.

Me, I'd rather not worry about that.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

ResIpsa said:


> The best advice I could give you is this:
> 
> Don't worry about how long it takes to get nicotine out of your system, answer the questions truthfully. If you fail to disclose or falsify your information that is absolute grounds to void the policy or deny any related claims.
> 
> Me, I'd rather not worry about that.


:tpd:


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

> Anyone else go thru this w/ these guys for health insurance w/advice on this?


I had Bluecross in California (about 10 years) and they never tested. Are you getting it through an employer or on your own?


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

uncballzer said:


> Anyone know what Blue cross and blue sheild's health exam consists of?


Turn your head and cough :r


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

> but a couple bowls a day from the pipe


Whatever you do don't tell them that.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

hornitosmonster said:


> I had Bluecross in California (about 10 years) and they never tested. Are you getting it through an employer or on your own?


On my own. Need it for school really, and parents finally found me a good deal combined w/my mom. She smokes and they said the rate for her would be about 300+ (she's also 50), me, 30 years younger but I smoke pipe/cigar--like 80 bucks.



Smoked said:


> Whatever you do don't tell them that.


That's what I was wondering. Maybe tell them a little less than what I really do? :ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

uncballzer said:


> _but a couple bowls a day from the pipe_
> 
> That's what I was wondering. Maybe tell them a little less than what I really do? :ss


I suppose it's what you're putting the pipe that might raise questions


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

massphatness said:


> I suppose it's what you're putting the pipe that might raise questions


Yeah don't phrase it like that is what I mean to say.


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

I am a broker for Anthem and I have not heard of them ordering a physical for a indiviudal health plan at least in my state.
You should not have to take an exam to get health coverage.


Here is what to do:

Get online and looking for health insurance companies/brokers houses in your state. There are many carriers that will except you without you taking a physical. 

With an online company make sure they are legit 1st. Check there rating with AM Best. If they pass that then go ahead and see if the network in your area has a lot of doctors in it. A broker will be able to guide you through this process. 

Now I am going to kick you.
Why are you having your momma take care of this for you?
If you are old enough to smoke premium cigars then you are old enough to handle your own personal health insurance.

I deal with moms every month that are getting health insurance for there 23 year old son that is too busy smoking bowls.

One more thing 
Nicotine stays in your system for about 30 days 
The Bowls will stay in your urine about the same unless you are a habitual user then it could be 45- 60 days.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Coffee Grounds said:


> I am a broker for Anthem and I have not heard of them ordering a physical for a indiviudal health plan at least in my state.
> You should not have to take an exam to get health coverage.
> 
> Here is what to do:
> ...


Haha, momma is taking care of it for me cause I still in school :ss.
Seriously though, I have no time currently to look for anything (med school, and boards coming up so all my time goes to studying right now), and she was looking anyways.

That was what I wanted to know though--about the nicotine. I don't know why they want me to get an exam for. I think it's just to see if I do "smoke other" leafs. Which never have, never will. Thanks for the response!


----------



## williegstyles (Aug 20, 2007)

Coffee Grounds said:


> I am a broker for Anthem and I have not heard of them ordering a physical for a indiviudal health plan at least in my state.
> You should not have to take an exam to get health coverage.
> 
> Here is what to do:
> ...


How long the latter stays in your urine is also determined by your body fat. The more body fat...the longer it stays in your urine.

I also agree that if you're old enough to smoke cigars in general...you should be able to maintain your OWN insurance coverage and everything else for that matter.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

ResIpsa said:


> The best advice I could give you is this:
> 
> Don't worry about how long it takes to get nicotine out of your system, answer the questions truthfully. If you fail to disclose or falsify your information that is absolute grounds to void the policy or deny any related claims.
> 
> Me, I'd rather not worry about that.


:tpd:

The fact is, you smoke. End of story. Good luck!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

How did your meeting go last Friday? Just curious, I don't think we ever heard the update.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2007)

most insurance companies these days give cigar smokers that smoke 1 cigar per month or less the non smoker rate! heck thats all i smoke anyway


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> most insurance companies these days give cigar smokers that smoke 1 cigar per month or less the non smoker rate! heck thats all i smoke anyway


I know this thread is about Health Insurance coverage, but I thought I'd add an aside for Life Insurance:

Prudential actually has rates specifically for Cigar/Pipe smokers. I've actually offered this to a couple of my clients in the past who fit the demographic. It's been about a year since I sold one of their policies but IIRC, my clients actually got a preferred non-smoker rate for being Cigar smokers!

Anyway, just FYI


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Sauer Grapes said:


> How did your meeting go last Friday? Just curious, I don't think we ever heard the update.


It was over BS, something I posted on facebook. I'll try to post something tomorrow in the other thread. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

My blue cross plan did not require anything. Life insurance on the other hand, I was truthful, and told them I smoked a couple cigars a week, and the lady on the phone said, "don't tell the person that does the physical on you that you smoke"... So.. I said I didn't smoke when she asked me, and I had not had a cigar for 3 weeks before the test. I came up with no nicotine in my system, then proceeded to celebrate with a cigar when the life insurance was approved :r
Scott


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Poriggity said:


> My blue cross plan did not require anything. Life insurance on the other hand, I was truthful, and told them I smoked a couple cigars a week, and the lady on the phone said, "don't tell the person that does the physical on you that you smoke"... So.. I said I didn't smoke when she asked me, and I had not had a cigar for 3 weeks before the test. I came up with no nicotine in my system, then proceeded to celebrate with a cigar when the life insurance was approved :r
> Scott


Heard just a little while ago--they are testing ppl my age due to the high incidence of "drug use" for my age group. Great.


----------



## SmokeyTheKid (Aug 23, 2007)

When I went freelance and had to get my own plan, they came out for the physical. They asked, and I answered that I had the "occasional" cigar. She asked if it was more than once a week, and I truthfully answered no - at the time, I was less "into" the hobby than I am now, and it was also winter, when I smoke very little. Anyway, I got a non-smoker's rate.

But as others have said, it's best just to be truthful. Better to pay a couple bucks a month more in premium than for you to really need the insurance and have it invalidated.


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

uncballzer said:


> Anyone know what Blue cross and blue sheild's health exam consists of? I think I've got to do drug test, but does it also check for tobacco; if so (and I know this has been somewhat asked before) how long does it take to get out of system, etc.
> 
> Background, I'm smoking about 1 cigar a week, but a couple bowls a day from the pipe.
> 
> Anyone else go thru this w/ these guys for health insurance w/advice on this? Thanks guys


I have the same health insurance and just recently had to get an exam. The only thing that was asked / tested / said about tobacco was the Doctor asked me if I smoked. I just told him "NO" and he said " That's good"

I would maybe no smoke the day of the exam so you don't go in stinking like an ashtray.


----------

